
Has the Internet Actually Been a Force For Good? - pchristensen
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2010/04/26/think_again_the_internet?hidecomments=yes&page=full
======
Yaa101
My experience is that the more successful i18n is the more people stay in
their ghetto and nationalism, Internet of 10 years ago was way more
international and boundary shattering than it is today.

